# Which height for chicken roosts?



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello,

I'm going to put up the chicken roosts soon and I wonder which height is recommended (for regular-sized chickens)? On the internet are different statements, roughly from 2 to 4 ft., but most recommend 2 ft. Personally, I'd prefer 4 ft., but I don't have to sit on the roosts ;-) The plus side if I go with 4 ft. would be, that the chickens could look out of a window. Also, the dirt board would be easier to reach if it's a bit higher.

At which height are your chickens roosts? What would you recommend?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem with higher is that if they jump down that's when they can bruise their feet and have bumblefoot set in. 

Give it a try. If you begin to see that they're having foot or leg problems then it's time to lower the roost. Light bodied large fowl are less likely to have issue but heavier bodied birds will have problems.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

My roosts in my first coop are a bit over 4 foot high because I didn’t know any better when I made it. We haven’t had any issues with it yet, but next time I would go with the 2 foot range. I always cringe when they fly down and land a bit hard. Less can happen with the lower height.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

I reviewed the situation in the coop today and I think I'll go with roughly 3.3 ft. I watched a few videos on the topic last night, and a competent looking person pointed out that the roosts should be at least as high or a bit higher than the highest nest. That's 2.3 ft. in our case. My second thought was, that if the roosts are higher, I can build the dirt board table-like with about 2 ft. space below it. That can be used to walk around by the chickens as well. Thirdly, at 3.3 ft. the chickens can look out of a west-facing window if they're standing on the roosts, and are "hidden" if they're sitting.

If I was a chicken, or a rooster in my case, I'd like my roosts 🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go for it. You've obviously thought about this and want to do the right thing for them.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I have four roosts in a staircase-like fashion, starting at one foot then moving up to four feet in foot increments.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I have four roosts in a staircase-like fashion, starting at one foot then moving up to four feet in foot increments.


I like the sound of it this way. As we have a chooks who does like to climb and get up high. Also helps them get down without Injury.

We are about to build their new enclosure so will do it this way....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LoxiKat said:


> I like the sound of it this way. As we have a chooks who does like to climb and get up high. Also helps them get down without Injury.
> 
> We are about to build their new enclosure so will do it this way....


I'm surprised your girls don't live in the house.  Especially after the life you took them away from.

Really I'm kidding. I imagine it was tough to return them to the outdoors as each began to recover.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm surprised your girls don't live in the house.  Especially after the life you took them away from.
> 
> Really I'm kidding. I imagine it was tough to return them to the outdoors as each began to recover.


It's good to watch them discover how to be chickens.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm surprised your girls don't live in the house.  Especially after the life you took them away from.
> 
> Really I'm kidding. I imagine it was tough to return them to the outdoors as each began to recover.


Funny you should say that. They do live in part of our house while they are integrating and recovering. 

All lived there during quarantine. They often just bowl in like they own the place. I guess in their mind they do! So they are very familiar with the house. 🤣

Yes it really takes time doesn't it? I remember our two new girls just standing there shell shocked when they first went outside. So had to build outdoor time so gradually. It is so nice to see them now, just being chickens....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is special to watch them blossom from never being able to be chickens to healthy well balanced birds.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

T

























The riff raff....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It is special to watch them blossom from never being able to be chickens to healthy well balanced birds.


It really is.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Loved those pics. They all look wonderfully healthy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Loved those pics. They all look wonderfully healthy.


Yes, great pics!


----------

